# 2010 GTI official pics



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks quite nice - I like the large windows, important in a driver's car. The interior is gorgeous. comes out next Spring supposedly.

http://www.autoblog.com/photos/2010-volkswagen-gti-mk-vi-1/


----------



## Tangent (Jan 18, 2004)

_HUGE_ improvement with the deletion of the fugly grille current ones have!


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I really like it:thumbup: Should be a great car for the city. Best thing they did with the new model is by making it lower:thumbup:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm a fan.
MK VI FTW


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I'm a fan.
> MK VI FTW


I have always been a VW GTI fan. Wish BMW's could make interiors like VW or Audi.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

meh, they burned me with my 2000 GTIvr6 model, haven't driven a vdub since. I'll admit it looks nice, but I'll stick with my 325 any day. Now, if it was a 1984 gti black on black and all restored to stock, that'd be a different story.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

I dunno, it looks like they sucessfully changed everything without really changing anything. I'm having a hard time finding any improvements other than the grill which I wasn't really opposed to anyway. I guess I was expecting a redesign or something along the lines of the diff between MKIII and MKIV and MKV :dunno: I'd call this an MKV (2.0)

I'd still prefer the looks of the A3.


----------



## Onth (Aug 23, 2008)

idk why, I still couldnt convinced myself to like this new rounded design of this car when they first introduced in 2006.
I have an 03 GTI and quickly trade in and get the brand new 05 GTI before the new design comes out. Everytime I look at the new design, i still thought I am looking at a Ford focus or a civic hatchback.


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

wdgiles said:


> meh, they burned me with my 2000 GTIvr6 model, haven't driven a vdub since. I'll admit it looks nice, but I'll stick with my 325 any day. Now, if it was a 1984 gti black on black and all restored to stock, that'd be a different story.


+1

I had that exact car. That was my first "nice car"; only two years old when I bought it. It had Enkei 5-star rims. The windows were tinted so dark you could barely see to reverse the thing at night. I loved that car....


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful. I'd pass on the plaid cloth, though.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Plaz said:


> Beautiful. I'd pass on the plaid cloth, though.


I like their cloth interior and the smell of teh VW interiors especially when new. That cloth interior gives it the traditional European car feel to it. In Germany you see a lot of people prefer interiors with cloth. You have to sit in those seats to appreciate them. VW makes really nice seats in the GTI'S.:thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

TMARCUSK said:


> +1
> 
> I had that exact car. That was my first "nice car"; only two years old when I bought it. It had Enkei 5-star rims. The windows were tinted so dark you could barely see to reverse the thing at night. I loved that car....


They are a blast to drive aound town. The BMW feels like the Ultimate Driving Machine on the highways and the VW GTI feels like the Ultimate Driving Machine around town


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

last one I had was 1989 GTI in forest green... loved it but way under powered in that version...
I had the honey comb rimms, which I like better than the ones shown on the pictures... the clover leaf design does not do it for me...


----------



## Excitmnt94 (Jun 6, 2006)

i love it!!!

i will always miss my '03 GTI 1.8T...that was a great car!


----------



## totalphysique (Feb 9, 2009)

Could these be pics of the GTI R20?
http://www.bluestravels.com/2009/02/02/volkswagen-r20-turbo-coming-soon-to-america/


----------



## 100$ GUY (Sep 10, 2008)

Not at all into this type of vehicles, but if it does satisfy his target buyers, then good job VW. What were the major improvements?


----------

